# Thank you Ladies! (and Gentlemen)



## BobVigneault (Jul 14, 2005)

As I read the headline, "Mariah Carey's Clothes Fall Off On German Television" I thought -
"Poor Mariah, such a victim. I hate it when I'm walking into work and my clothes fall off. Or when my pastor is walking to the pulpit and his clothes fall off. It happens so easily. Oh if someone could save us from our wardrobe malfunctions. I'm sure it's happened to you all at the most inoppotune moments." (Sarcasm off)

Thank you dear Ladies of the PB for being ladies. Thank you for setting scripture and a God-ward devotion as your guide and guard. Thank you for raising your children to walk in decency, wholesomeness and a manner worthy of the gospel - without you our families and churches would quickly lose their light and savor in this world that honors seaminess and celebrates depravity.

So many in our churches today have lost sight of the fact that we are a community of faith and we ought to be different from the patterns this world sets. Praise God for my wife, for you dear ladies, and you gentlemen who will set the boundaries for our families and fellowships that seek to glorify His Eternal Majesty. May God richly bless you and your children, amen. 

[Edited on 7-14-2005 by maxdetail]

[Edited on 7-14-2005 by maxdetail]


----------



## default (Jul 14, 2005)

And thank you Gentlemen of the Brethren who prefer decent atire opposed to provocative! So many men out there ridicule us for dressing too "stuffy." Ie, not provocative enough. But whats worse, are the fact women are dressing like they do. They KNOW it gets mens attention and they do it all the more.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Thank you dear Ladies of the PB for being ladies. Thank you for setting scripture and a God-ward devotion as your guide and guard. Thank you for raising your children to walk in decency, wholesomeness and a manner worthy of the gospel - without you our families and churches would quickly lose their light and savor in this world that honors seaminess and celebrates depravity.
> 
> So many in our churches today have lost sight of the fact that we are a community of faith and we ought to be different from the patterns this world sets. Praise God for my wife, for you dear ladies, and you gentlemen who will set the boundaries for our families and fellowships that seek to glorify His Eternal Majesty. May God richly bless you and your children, amen.


----------

